
Show HN: Dwarf Fortress raws since the first release up on GitHub - tareqak
https://github.com/tareqak/df_raws
======
tareqak
I created the tool to layer the raws in one by one here:
[https://github.com/tareqak/df_raws_helper](https://github.com/tareqak/df_raws_helper)
.

I also posted this on the bay12forums
([http://www.bay12forums.com/smf/index.php?topic=156947.0](http://www.bay12forums.com/smf/index.php?topic=156947.0))
and reddit
([https://www.reddit.com/r/dwarffortress/comments/4aymaf/dwarf...](https://www.reddit.com/r/dwarffortress/comments/4aymaf/dwarf_fortress_raws_since_the_first_release_up_on/)).

The commits are tagged with each of the release versions as the tag.

